# Cerveza En Pinta



## martin996666

Hola:

Tenho que traduzir a expressão "Cerveza en pinta" do espanhol ao português e agradeceria se alguém me ajudasse.

Gracias.​


----------



## Tomby

Martinstricagnoli, bem-vindo aos fóruns!
Não entendo de cervejas, gosto mais do vinho.  Mas acho que deve tratar-se de um _chope_ (no Brasil) e não de cerveja engarrafada.
Porém visite o seguinte link: Cerveja
Esperemos outras opiniões.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## martin996666

Obrigado pela primeira opinião a esta questão, vamos ver , no final, a que resultado chegaremos.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Martins, bem-vindo!

Se você me explicar o que é cerveja _en pinta, _posso tentar alguma coisa.


----------



## Brasileño

Eu também não conhecia, mas achei no google alguns exemplos de "pinta de cerveza": 
http://www.blokura.com/opinion/la-pinta-de-cerveza/
http://www.beercollections.com/Glassware/Pint-Glass.htm 
http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=pint+beer&meta=

Acredito que traduzindo para o português deve ser algo como Chopp na tulipa. (Não conheço no Brasil nenhum nome para este tipo de copo, porém como se refere a cerveja, acredito que o que mais se aproxima seja a tulipa ou copo)


----------



## jazyk

Não entendo essa mania que os brasileiros têm de escrever chopp com dois pp. Isso não é nem português nem língua nenhuma. A palavra está registrada como chope há um tempão.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Se você me explicar o que é cerveja _en pinta, _posso tentar alguma coisa.


Vanda: Trata-se de uma antígua medida de capacidade para líquidos. Era distinta segundo as regiões ou países. Nesta altura já não se usa em Espanha. Eu nunca a conheci.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Brasileño

Você tem razão. Porém veja que todas as grandes marcas de cerveja do Brasil escrevem desta forma, e o resto é a força do hábito que faz.

http://www.brahma.com.br/sitebrahma/
http://www.ambev.com.br/pro_02.htm


----------



## Vanda

Tombatossals said:


> Vanda: Trata-se de uma antígua medida de capacidade para líquidos. Era distinta segundo as regiões ou países. Nesta altura já não se usa em Espanha. Eu nunca a conheci.
> Cumprimentos!


 
Ah, como o _pint _em inglês!


----------



## Tomby

Em Portugal pode ser uma *caneca de cerveja*? Acho que também se conhece como "uma imperial", mas acho que isto é o nome de uma marca que ficou para pedir uma cerveja que sai pela torneira de um barril. 
Espero a ver que dizem os portugueses nativos. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## martin996666

Obrigado a todos os que de uma maneira ou de outra opinaram sobre a "cerveza en pintas" e acho que "chope na tulipa" é realmente seu equivalente em português. Estou lhes mandando, para os que ainda não sabem, uma página onde há uma foto da "pinta de cerveza" e uma explicação da mesma.


blokura .c o m /opinion/la-pinta-de-cerveza/


----------



## martin996666

Não me permitem colocar URL a outras páginas até que não tenha 30 opiniões e/ou dicas. Coloquem bem o endereço que lhes mandei.


----------



## Outsider

De acordo com "caneca de cerveja", para Portugal.


----------



## Alentugano

Olá a todos!
Hummm, delicioso tópico, este. 

Estou com a Vanda, creio que _pinta_ deve ter algo a ver com o _pint_ inglês. Nesse caso, refere-se à cerveja a pressão servida em copo específico para o efeito. 
Das minhas idas a Andaluzia (Espanha), já conhecia o termo _caña - _cerveja de pressão servida em copo de "pé alto", ou _tubo - _quando é tirada num copo alto cilíndrico. _"Cerveza en pinta"_ nunca tinha ouvido. 

Em Portugal dizemos uma "imperial" ou um "fino", este último no norte do país.No Brasil é o "chope". Ou, para os mais sequiosos, existe a cerveja de caneca, com várias capacidades: 0.5 litro, 1 litro, etc. No entanto, acho que a cerveja de caneca não corresponde em termos de medida ao _pint _inglês. E o _pint _é servido em copo, diferentemente das nossas canecas, assemelhado-se estas às canecas alemãs.


----------



## jazyk

> Porém veja que todas as grandes marcas de cerveja do Brasil escrevem desta forma, e o resto é a força do hábito que faz.


Isso só prova que é um erro seguido por muitos. Insisto, chopp não é português nem língua nenhuma. Se a intenção é escrever algo em alemão (talvez pela semelhança fonética, não sei), erraram feio.


----------



## martin996666

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, me olvide de responder en su momento, pero nunca es tarde, ¿no? 
Saludos.


----------



## Espinharas

Creio que, para o Brasil, a melhor tradução seria "caneca de chope". 
Geralmente, usamos a palavra "chope" para a cerveja que não vem engarrafada, mas é retirada de um barril, o que seria, em alemão, Zapfhahn. 
A Pinta tinha uma medida precisa: em torno de meio litro. No Brasil, você pode pedir uma caneca pequena (0,3 l ou 300 ml) ou uma caneca grande (0,5 l ou 500 ml) de chope.


----------



## KHALIFAH

No sé si sea correcto decir "cerveza en Pinta", pero si lo es pedir "una pinta de cerveza". Como alguien ya anotó, se trata de una antigua medida de capacidad equivalente a medio litro de bebida, que creo se ha conservado en el Reino Unido solamente. En Colombia se introdujo recientemente gracias a la celestial aparición entre nosotros de la tradición de ofrecer cerveza artesanal, de sublime calidad, en Pubs al estilo Londinense. De otra parte, la pinta es servida en vasos de diseño tipicamente Inglés, diferentes del jarro con oreja Alemán, robusto y labrado, o de cerámica decorada. El término _chope_ quiere decir que es una cerveza de barril, no embotellada y no hace referencia a la cantidad. Es equivalente a la caña Española.


----------

